# Save the Students !! Why should they pay?



## acesuresh (May 26, 2007)

Hi All,

I think everyone knows the fuss about schools teaching in English medium while they had obtained permission to teach in Kannada. It's been over ten years now, 

1.Why is our *primary and secondary education minister Basavaraj S Horatti* is acting in such a manner? 
2.Whats wrong in educating students in English on a parallel note they are learning Kannada too?
3.Why was this not investigated before and when now it has come out of the closet, how about not taking action on officials who helped this offence grow in the darkness?

the list of questions just goes on an on.... but we are here not to do a study on them, let bygones be bygones. We the current generation know what are the difficulties one has to face if one lacks the knowledge of English, this is not gonna get better in the future (we all know this is gonna be worse).

What initiatives can be taken to eradicate this problem ??? please help these poor souls who will suffer due to mistake committed by some one who is not clearly in the picture?? *Over three lakh children in 2,215 schools derecognised for violating the language policy.

I'm requesting each n every1 to pour in their views on this and help those poor souls, I wish to make a difference - do u??
*

*Chk Ths too

*Check the same on the below link... please register there and comment there too..... it hardly takes 30 secs.... hope u can spare 30 secs to save all those poor students.

*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=33056945


----------



## fun2sh (May 26, 2007)

i would like to say that govenment officials are DUMBOS. They themselves cant speak ENGLISH properly nor do they want others to learn it.
ENGLISH IS NOT OUR MOTHER LANGUAGE SO WE NEED TO LEARN AND PRACTICE IT TO KNOW IT PROPERLY.
while oUr own mother languages LIKE kannada,hindi,etc, we hav learnt them from our childhood,and we keep usin them at home BUT THE ONLY TO LEARN ENGLISH IS AT SCHOOLS & these dumbos govn employes dont even understand such a simple thing. THEY R REALLY ORTHODOX N THE VIEWS LIKE THIS IS ONLY THE REASON THAT WE ARE STILL A DEVELOPING NATION


----------



## faraaz (May 26, 2007)

English is the only reason India is a developing country instead of a beggar in front of World Bank and UN's NGOs like Somalia and Ethiopia. We speak it, therefore we are able to do business with the rest of the world and ourselves.  Can you imagine a Rajasthani dude trying to sell marble in Belgaum or Bidadi without knowing English? Impossible...

IMO, the politicians behind this are after free publicity and nothing more. Nothing's going to come of it either. If it does..I'll be among the first people to shift out of Bangalore. My kids aren't going to have to put up with this nonsense (if and when I have kids...)


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2007)

English education is a must.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2007)

_|_ to Basavaraj S Horatti


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

Well actually its not like that.....

The fact is the so called institutions come up with small samll buildings (worst i have seen is a home) and they bribe the govt to issue school running certificate....(ofcourse the initial permission is given only for kannada medium but not for english medium) and get some one from kerala or tn or ap to do the teaching...To be frank i have seen this in front of my eyes...(unfortunately i was workign for that educational institute, but not now) 

So each year the LIC i.e local inspection committe comes vists the place and reports the govt (educational body) after taking bribe from the institute,,( i have personally handed over the stufs like sweet box, dress materials and a cover) and they just cheat around...I really get pissed off....

Talk to all later.

eBRo


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

It's a very foolish thing to say that English education should be banned. English has been the strength of India Development compared to other countries like Thailand, China and Japan. No point in killing the advantage factor. Politicians, please grow up!


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2007)

First Quota and now this!!!!!! India may be the only developing country going backwards.....


----------



## acesuresh (May 28, 2007)

Hey all,

Thanks a lot for all the work you have done on this post, well i clearly get the picture waht u guys think..... but my question is *what can be done to prevent this ??

What can we do..... I believe we can make a difference. But how ??
*


----------



## mail2and (May 28, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> It's a very foolish thing to say that English education should be banned. English has been the strength of India Development compared to other countries like Thailand, China and Japan. No point in killing the advantage factor. Politicians, please grow up!



Japan? Dude, it's possibly the most advanced country with the highest standards of living. Their per capita GDP is more than that of the United States.

China's per capita GDP is twice that of India. Even Thailand's per capita GDP is more than that of India.

Of course, they rank way over India in the Human Developmental Index.

What are you talking about?


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Japan? Dude, it's possibly the most advanced country with the highest standards of living. Their per capita GDP is more than that of the United States.
> 
> China's per capita GDP is twice that of India. Even Thailand's per capita GDP is more than that of India.
> 
> ...



I know that Japan and Thailand have more GDP than India. What I meant was that English has been the strength of India when it comes to outsourcing. India gets the major advantage in outsourcing from US and European Countries. Japan and Thailand are loosing those outsourced projects due to lack of English knowledge.


----------



## mail2and (May 28, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I know that Japan and Thailand have more GDP than India. What I meant was that English has been the strength of India when it comes to outsourcing. India gets the major advantage in outsourcing from US and European Countries. Japan and Thailand are loosing those outsourced projects due to lack of English knowledge.



Thailand's GDP is _not_ more than that of India. I was talking about _per capita_ GDP i.e. Total GDP/Total Population. However, Japan's GDP, both in PPP and in dollar terms, is more  than that of India.

Japan, possibly, is more expensive than than the US or Europe. Why would any one outsource to Japan! It's more developed than the whole of Europe. If anything, Japan can outsource to Europe!

Also, any country that solely depends upon _outsourcing_ is not quite safe. BTW, India is not totally dependent upon outsourcing. BPOs still do contribute a minor amount to the total GDP. It's a positive sign.

The point I'm trying to make is that English is NOT why India is developing as a country. 98% of China doesn't speak English, yet their GDP is twice of India today, whereas, it was less than that of India in 1980.

Development depends upon investment in infrastructure-both physical and financial, education, health services etc.

It would be _ridiculous_ to suggest that India's development is because of a few IT and ITeS companies taking advantage of the cost and the language factor.

BTW, do read on Japan! Outsourcing to Japan!


----------



## acesuresh (May 28, 2007)

@Mail2and,

I totally agree with you that Japan and China are far better than us even though they were behind us, but why have they developed and not we coz they(the whole nation) thinks alike. 

*We are diversified*. Here we are bent on showing the other state an image of being superior. We are least bothered why China and Japan have developed but not us... I believe English is one platform where every state or atleast modernized citizen comes under one roof, and that is what we are doing... isn't it!!

If we start neglecting English we are gonna miss a major piece in the pie.... if we continue giving importance to it we can have the biggest piece..... but if the whole nation unites then we are unique... and at the same time if English is also a part of it then *WE GET TO DECIDE WHO GETS WHAT (FROM THE PIE) !!*


----------



## mail2and (May 28, 2007)

acesuresh said:
			
		

> @Mail2and,
> 
> I totally agree with you that Japan and China are far better than us even though they were behind us, but why have they developed and not we coz they(the whole nation) thinks alike.
> 
> *We are diversified*. Here we are bent on showing the other state an image of being superior.



MAJOR MAJOR generalization. Just check out Japan's caste system that prevailed during their formative years.



> If we start neglecting English we are gonna miss a major piece in the pie.... if we continue giving importance to it we can have the biggest piece..... but if the whole nation unites then we are unique... and at the same time if English is also a part of it then *WE GET TO DECIDE WHO GETS WHAT (FROM THE PIE) !!*



See, I'm not saying that learning English is not important. It may be important, but remember that English is NOT the reason why India has developed. 

Also, please do not generalize 1.5 billion people saying that they are not diverse and that they think alike!


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 28, 2007)

Yes. English is not the only reason India is developing but still its one of the prime factors. 
  ____________

OK I am returning to ground level again.
Banning english (The most stupid thing I've heard recently.) isn't going to give any results.
Think... Most books we study at school or college are in english. So to get a international level of education, english is a must.
  Ask any Hindi medium student (for example me.) the importence of english.
In my college library all the good books available for studies are in English.
Its not a problem for me as I am a little good in English, butfor my other friends who are also from Hindi medium so are not good in english, they don't even know the meaning of simple words like : parallel, perpendicular, processing power, vertical etc etc 
 So agreeing with fun2sh, English is a must and it can only be learned in Schools. Banning it is foolish.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 28, 2007)

Agreed with @quizmaster.


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2007)

the govt. has as with the reservation issue screwed the students- fine so they are educated in kannada during school- now say one of them wants to go to college outside of south india or outside india how the hell do they expect them to do that? as far as i know most colleges in northern india have only 2 mediums- english and hindi, so if someone wants to go to say stephens; they can't. and what about xams like toffel and sat?


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Thailand's GDP is _not_ more than that of India. I was talking about _per capita_ GDP i.e. Total GDP/Total Population. However, Japan's GDP, both in PPP and in dollar terms, is more  than that of India.
> 
> Japan, possibly, is more expensive than than the US or Europe. Why would any one outsource to Japan! It's more developed than the whole of Europe. If anything, Japan can outsource to Europe!
> 
> ...



Oops! Missed out this thread...

I agree with you to certain extent. But, I am not saying that it's the main reason, I am saying that it's one of the factor for outsourced business to India coupled with the Labour cost.


----------



## acesuresh (May 29, 2007)

*once again I would like to bring to every1's notice...*

We all know the pro and cons of not teaching English in the earlier stages (Primary school). The government has decided not to introduce English till High School. They have taken a step already, We cannot discuss what is going to happen beacause of this but instead we need to find a solution to this and thats what we are here to do !!

*Hence i would request you all to concentrate on the base line i.e find a solution for the rule imposed by the government to primary education.*


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 29, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Yes. English is not the only reason India is developing but still its one of the prime factors.
> ____________
> 
> OK I am returning to ground level again.
> ...



Agree.

And how can these Netas ban english when they themselves are uneducated 

Now they are banning english next they will cumpolsary to wear Dhoti for Boys and Salawar Kamiz for girls in schools and college.


----------



## acesuresh (May 29, 2007)

@ shalu_sharma..

nice one... we wanted someone int his forum who can spread some smiles... i think we don't need to search more.... smiles are always welcome over here.

Ok to be serious what can we do now......


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

Kannada is must....... English is essential..

@ acesuresh,..... Ennu Madake agala... Nam sarkarane istu.....english irabeku, ondhu reethi sari... adhre english kalisuva shalegalalli atleast ondhu subject adharu kannada irale beku... Olle Post.... 

I'm sick of speaking enlish from sunrise to sunset... this kind of posts really make me feel happy to express here in kannada...


----------



## acesuresh (May 30, 2007)

@ intel_gigacore... kshamisi kannada dhalli type madilla yekendre yallrigu artha agabekkala 

What you say is correct and that is the trend which is followed with Kannada as one of the languages with Hindi being the other language and the rest 4 subjects in English. 

To give importance to Kannada i would like to suggest the below steps..
1. Make it a first language (mandatory).
2. Schools take the responsibility of securing 80% pass results in Kannada with 60 marks as benchmark (most schools are doing beyond that).
3. Introduce cultural activities in Kannada.
4. Have a Kannada campaign now n then to work on the negative points if any.


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

I think some Kannada Rakshana Vedhike Member should see this thread.

Anyways... yelli mane? @ suresh


----------



## acesuresh (May 30, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> I think some Kannada Rakshana Vedhike Member should see this thread.
> 
> Anyways... yelli mane? @ suresh



I've put up in Sanjay Nagar. neeve yelli ?? yenu madtha iddira


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

Nam kooda Kannada Kothu.Aadre naanu ondu Malayali


----------



## acesuresh (May 31, 2007)

Come on guys, what happened.... the spirit is gone or what... i just can't believe no one here is bothered about the education of over 3 lakh students going down the drain !!

Juz can't believe it guys.......


----------

